# Climbing height



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

How high do u typically climb in a climber stand? And how do u judge how high u are. Go by feel? Length of pull up rope? I started bow hunting late last season and got a climber I've only been up in once.

Also what are some better safety harness s to wear? 

Thanks


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Depends on a lot. Let me start by saying deer do look up. If your hunting a hill at the bottom or a flat 10-15 feet. Trying to get where you have cover. Never on the edge of a hill at the top. If the first limbs are at 20 then thats where i go unless i have cover from another tree or something. Dont hide behind a tree always set in front so you move less.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I judge how high by my pull up rope like you said. I have a 25 foot rope so I know I am at 25 feet when my bow starts to come off the ground. Just measure out how high you feel safe and go with that. I use a hunter safety system harness.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say my minimum is 20 but I will go as high as 30 if I have the clearance. My retractable haul role will lend me 30 feet. If I have to go higher, the bow doesn't weigh that much but I typically go as high as I need to to have cover but still shoot clearly. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just go up high enough to see and shoot over the under brush. maby 15 to 20 ft to the bottom of my stand. as long as the deer dont see you move they will look right at you and whatever you do dont lock eyes with them, then they will just go on about there business.

i dont remember the safety harness i use. but its one of the vest types but it just has straps. you dont want one of those big heavy ones. you,ll be more apt to use one if its comfortable. something like the summit fastback. i just use the one that came with my summit viper.
sherman


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

When I used to hunt out of my climber I would used to go up to the first set of branched on the tree I was in. That way I had cover. Some times it was 15' some times it was 20+. Not I use a hang on which I like alot. I use the harness that came with if your going to use the same tree all the time I would suggest to any one the lifeline system. But I tied my own this year the cost of the rope and a heavy duty carabeaner* cost about 30 bucks. But if your going to use multiple trees it won't be worth it to use.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with most, climb until you are in good shot position and have nice cover. I have a tree spider harness system and love it. The "basic" tangled up strap mess that came with mr treestand actually made me feel LESS safe. It was awkward to use, and I always felt like I was about to fall when tightening things up. Do yourself a favor, go buy a quality safety harness!! If you are new in a stand, practice shooting elevated somewhere! Even consider practicing from your actual tree stand if you have somewhere you can set if up. Everything changes in the air. 


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## archer077 (Apr 7, 2004)

usually climb to 15' to 20' and have had deer look right up at me but didnt spook but did do the head down and back up fast and on about their business. also have had numerous walk directly underneath


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

About 15 feet for me. I'm using hang-ons also. I've also had them look right at me and stare straight thru me. I like to think it's the Predator Camo I switched to a few years ago. Shot one between the shoulder blades three years ago


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 20' equipment rope tied to my climber and when I feel the weight or when satisfied, I'm up far enough.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

12 to 15 for me. Too high and the shot angle gets tough.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> 12 to 15 for me. Too high and the shot angle gets tough.


Same with me. My buddy hunts 25' plus and his entrance vs exit wounds are rediculas. Imagine 30 ft up and a 20 yard shot, im no mathamatician but it appears your arrow is around 45deg.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone else feel that if you close your eyes when a deer is staring you down, it makes you invisible.... or is it just me. haha


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I turn my hat to the side and it tricks the deer into thinking I am looking the per way.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

15 to 20 ft. when using a climber i also watch where the sun rises and sets and my back drop


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

leave a few arrows on the ground mad! the deer dont think you have any arrows in your bow!!!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Big bass it's not just you I do that to I either close my eyes or look past them


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

bigbassturd said:


> Does anyone else feel that if you close your eyes when a deer is staring you down, it makes you invisible.... or is it just me. haha


Lol i do but like a dog it has merrit 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I like to choose a tree that has a Y or a nice branch in it between 15' and 25'. I go up to the branch and unhook the top part of my climber and re-attach it above the branch. This way it gives you more cover beside you and not just above your head. Make sure the top piece is attached to the bottom before completely unhooking it because I have dropped it before and it's not fun shimmying down the tree with your arms.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the great replies. Looks right about 20 ft is more than high enough. I will look into a better harness as well. About the tree strap, are the rope straps easier to move up the tree? Or should I stick with the strap?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the Hunter Saftey System UL I think is the model. It runs about $89 at Bass Pro. Very comfortable to wear.

I climb 25-30 ft up. My gear retreiver is 30 ft so I know I am high enough when I get all the way up. However if limbs dont let me get that high- I go as high as I can go.

Biggest thing is trying to get some cover and not moving. I killed a doe last year out of a ladder stand that is 18-20 ft up and had many more walk by me.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I turn my hat to the side and it tricks the deer into thinking I am looking the per way.


Good trick!!!! Lol. I usually set 15-20 depending on cover and set up. Always have the sun at my back. Easy on my eyes and hard for a deer to pick u out with the sun blasting him in the eyes. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

